# Lurker out of the shadows...



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

I thought I would introduce myself if you all don't mind - My name is mollie. I joined back in March of 2012 when I started to learn how to spin in Alaska. I probably introduced myself then but since then I have added two more kids (total: three), bought a spinning wheel, and added 'Anna' a glimarka 8harness table loom. Once we settle down (husband just got out of the military and we are in between homes/jobs at the moment) my husband says I can get a floor loom (looking at a used macomber) and a fancier wheel (I currently have a ashford joy for the ease of transport). My teacher who taught me how to spin told me that this would be like 'jumping in the rabbit hole' and boy I looove it! I hope to contribute more now since I have an iPhone


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Mollie!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello and Welcome aboard!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Howdy!!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Mollie! I'm so glad you came out of the shadows! I'm looking forward to getting to know you and hearing about your adventures in spinning and weaving!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Hi Mollie !! SO cool you joined us !! Have fun down the rabbit hole !! I just fell down the weaving rabbit hole !!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The hole is deep!! It seems no matter how long I've been in this craft, there is _always _more to learn.

Welcome back!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome again Mollie! I'm so happy you took the time to introduce yourself. I too am very interested in hearing about your adventures in weaving and spinning and living in Alaska. Where in Alaska do you live? There are some wonderful fiber guilds up there, hopefully you have been able to hook up with them. How exciting to have an instructor. And rabbit hole is right, it is deep and there are so many off shoots.

Enjoy your journey! I look forward to seeing more of you here


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

I lived in Fairbanks for two years. Learned how to spin from Susan miller who has a nice yarn shop up there called 'a weaver's yarn'. Didn't get to be really involved because of the kids  now I live in Los Angeles and miss it terribly despite winter being around the corner.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

E come mai, Naura. Aloha!

Did you ever get any qiviot to spin?

California has a big angora rabbit club, maybe you'll be able to find some bunny hair to play with? Or get your own angora bunny/micro-sheep!

Are there any spinning or weaving shops near you now?


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes I did get some quivut! I got 2oz unprocessed for the 'experience'. Big mistake lol I have a hate for guard hairs.... Haha. I am too scared to spin and another thing is it got packed up with the rest of the stuff for moving and I hope they haven't been gotten by moths It's in a plastic crate + ziplock


----------



## naura (Mar 21, 2012)

Torrance is home to a fiber show coming up (this weekend or the next, not sure). I am debating to get a fleece since I have a pair of carders now and I really want to learn how to spin long draw. Also a guild member sells out of her home and even though does now have a shop I call in then pick it up.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome Mollie! Glad to see another one among us! 
Macomber's, Gilmakra's and yarn! Oh MY!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Welcome Mollie!

Working with fiber is such a peaceful thing to do.

Of course, would love to see photos of your wheel and loom!


----------



## lavendergray (Oct 15, 2014)

hotzcatz said:


> E come mai, Naura. Aloha!
> 
> Did you ever get any qiviot to spin?
> 
> ...


What part of Hawaii hotzcatz? I lived there a few years back.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome, new folks! So good to have you join us! 

(Marchwind, there was a time when YOU almost lived in Alaska  :shocked: :hysterical: :nono: Aren't you glad you survived that episode of your life? I sure am! :kiss


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh don't even remind me of that part of my life :hand: My life has been everything but boring


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

you are sensational, Marchwind - and every experience just makes you more-so. :kiss:


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

California has some of the best angora rabbits in the world. The world's best English angora breeder for the last 30 years is Betty Chu, from Morgan Hill, CA. I knew her back in the 1990 period when I was showing 5 breeds of rabbits. She is the best groomer in the world, so her rabbits maintain fabulous coats. 

I was at her home one time, she is a Professor of Economics at a university in SF, and it was so funny; we had just gotten there after a show in the early evening of a summertime Saturday, so her husband, a business executive, had to do that day's rabbit chores (lots of chores, mind you). She said "Did you do this?" "Did you do that?" and on down a list of things, and every time he replied "Yes, Honey", "Yes, Honey".... It was totally evident who "wore the pants" in that household!!!

This photo was taken at the ARBC National Convention and posted on the Northern Cali Angora Rabbit Club blog few days ago. Her wool sells for an astronomical price, but it is sooo long, and so nice, it must be a dream to spin! This guy was placed Best Opposite Sex of Breed.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That looks more like a dog than a rabbit. It's coat looks like it would be luscious to spin though!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Lez, that is one incredible rabbit! Thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Pearl B. My thoughts exactly! Looks like a shih tzu! An electric shih tzu! What beautiful fur tho!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Betty Chu is amazing. If you raise angora rabbits, you've no doubt heard of her. The rabbit she is holding is an English angora and is supposed to have the softest "wool" of the angora breeds. But, because of the "furnishings" on the ears and face, they have a lot more maintenance required to get them ready for show. Betty Chu also spins and knits really well, too! I don't know her myself, but some of my bunny friends do and they always have a very high regard for her.


----------

